# Artistry Products from Amway are the best!!



## My3babes (Feb 7, 2012)

I have tried different products but I have found that Artistry products from Amway are the best!!  The have made my skin feel and look amazing!!  You can buy them at the following website: http://www.artistry.com/

Mod note: personal online store link deleted, pm sent


----------



## perlanga (Feb 14, 2012)

Price is crazy expensive, but it does seem like great quality.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

I do have - almost out probably one more use - of the Intensive Renew Peel ($99.50 I think) and I love it BUT I got it for free by going with friends who sell Amway to some event. I got to play with lots of the makeup and didn't really care for the makeup itself. The skincare products are nice. I DID buy from my friend a light up lip gloss because at the time Artistry was the only ones that sold lip glosses with mirrors and lights. It was $15 and I've used it three times. lol I just bought last night for $3 each two from Physicians Formula which are light up lip glosses with mirrors. I'll eventually get around to doing a blog post to compare. Eventually (add it to my list of things to do).


----------



## monicawats (Feb 22, 2012)

Amway products are good but I think the products are very costly beyond the reach of laymen.


----------



## MaikaChu (Mar 4, 2012)

They are so great. I love their hydrating skincare and makeup. Every application feels really soft and gentle, also it gets rid of my break outs &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## abhimutha (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to know that you like artistry.


----------



## KC Love (Dec 4, 2012)

I do agree that the price is way too expensive! &amp; im still wondering if ii wanna invest in those skincare. Which series of skincare you got?


----------

